# Bobas (6mg) ?



## method1 (24/7/15)

Anyone?


----------



## Sir Vape (24/7/15)

www.juicyjoes.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/7/15)

Aaaah sold out I see


----------



## method1 (24/7/15)

They haven't had stock for quite some time..


----------



## Zegee (24/7/15)

Order was placed recently stock incoming 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (24/7/15)

good news!


----------

